# Accepted to the team!



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

Vader passed the evaluation to officially join the SAR team! After a year of waiting and doing Rookie business until he was accepted we finally did it! I'm so excited.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

That is awesome! Congratulations.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Love it! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yay, Congratulations!!


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you all! I'm a little late to brag since it was a few days ago but I just got a computer back and had to share with other people who get as excited over their dog's accomplishments.


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

That's so cool!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

How old, and how long have you been training for it?


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

This is going to probably be longer than the question warranted but he's a year and a half and we've been unofficially training for a year now. This is my first time in SAR as well, I'm brand new to it as well. We're not field ready by any means, but he can go to team functions now and start working with them. 

We haven't been able to work with the team until now because it kept getting put off, but his obedience trainer just so happens to also be the team trainer. The past year while waiting for the chief to give the green light meant a lot of obstacle style training to get him used to different terrains and the commands that go with different scenarios we may encounter. For his eval he was only required to do 2 runaways to demonstrate drive, except like his mom he's an overachiever. He did agility with the rest of the official team, did his runaways with enough gusto that I almost ate dirt trying to hold him back, and much to the amazement of the chief went for the cadaver instead of the overly smelly chipmunk. The trainer and I were a little less surprised because she brought them out at class one day to see what he would do, but I wasn't any less proud of him.


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome


----------



## Rocket (May 3, 2014)

Darth_Ariel said:


> This is going to probably be longer than the question warranted but he's a year and a half and we've been unofficially training for a year now. This is my first time in SAR as well, I'm brand new to it as well. We're not field ready by any means, but he can go to team functions now and start working with them.
> 
> We haven't been able to work with the team until now because it kept getting put off, but his obedience trainer just so happens to also be the team trainer. The past year while waiting for the chief to give the green light meant a lot of obstacle style training to get him used to different terrains and the commands that go with different scenarios we may encounter. For his eval he was only required to do 2 runaways to demonstrate drive, except like his mom he's an overachiever. He did agility with the rest of the official team, did his runaways with enough gusto that I almost ate dirt trying to hold him back, and much to the amazement of the chief went for the cadaver instead of the overly smelly chipmunk. The trainer and I were a little less surprised because she brought them out at class one day to see what he would do, but I wasn't any less proud of him.


Awesome, thanks for the explanation!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

So awesome!!!!!! Yay for you guys!! :happyboogie: Can't wait to hear stories of training!


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Good job and good Luck!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

